# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  SERVICIO DE MOLIENDA, TOSTADO, LAMINADO EXTRUIDO Y POPEADO DE GRANOS Y CEREALES PARA LA AGROINDUSTRIA

## Jose Sokolich

*Soluciones y servicios Katy S.A.C*., es una empresa peruana ubicada en el departamento de Lima, legalmente constituida y dedicada a la *molienda, tostado, laminado, extruido, popeado y mezclado* de granos 100% naturales, tales como *lúcuma* *quinua, kiwicha, maca, soya, linaza, chía, trigo, maíz, etc*. Nuestros equipos y personal altamente calificados en manipulación de alimentos nos permiten llegar a un mejor servicio hacia nuestros clientes como también la rapidez en la atención. 
Contamos con una planta en proceso de obtener la certificación de *BUENAS PRÁCTICAS DE MANUFACTURA* lo cual nos permite ser una de las mejores empresas en cuanto a los servicios que prestamos, de ser necesario ponemos a su disposición muestras de nuestro producto terminado. 
Esperamos cumplir con sus  expectativas, si tuviera alguna duda o necesitara alguna cotización no dude en escribirme a este correo o llamar a los número que le expongo en la firma. 
José Sokolich *Business Development  Manager* *SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C.* _Av. Lurigancho 644 Ascarruz Bajo, Alt. crda. 9 Próceres de Independencia - SJL- Lima_ _Teléfono (511) 5552116_ _RPM #934801969_Temas similares: Brindamos servicio de molienda, tostado y demas de granos y cereales para la agorindustria SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO Y MOLIENDA PARA HACER HARINA DE PLÁTANO FABRICACION DE EQUIPOS PARA MOLIENDA DE CEREALES

----------

